
Who Says iPhone Needs a Keyboard? That’s so 2004 - yvesrn
http://iphonecto.com/2009/07/06/iphone-keyboard-2004/
======
quoderat
I haven't gotten an iPhone because it doesn't have a physical keyboard. And I
never will.

